# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  what does your username mean?

## Lost Control Again

*what does your username mean?*

mines, well I love Elliott Smith & and I always feel like I'm *Between The Bars!*

----------


## SmileyFace

Self explanatory here. I love Grumpy Cat. LOVE LOVE LOVE.

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE.

----------


## Chocolate

I like chocolate.

----------


## claire74

first name that came to mind and was too tired to think of anything interesting

----------


## Lost Control Again

> Self explanatory here. I love Grumpy Cat. LOVE LOVE LOVE.
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE.







> I like chocolate.







> first name that came to mind and was too tired to think of anything interesting



 ::D:

----------


## L

Lasair is the irish word for flame

----------


## Trendsetter

I prefer to be a rebel to societal expectations and do things my own way

----------


## The Wanderer

Mine is a reference to one of my favorite bands, Wuthering Heights.  Three of their albums go together, and there is a character called The Wanderer throughout them

----------


## Ont Mon

ant man

----------


## Antidote

anÂ·tiÂ·dote  
/ˈantiˌdōt/
Noun
A medicine taken or given to counteract a particular poison.
Something that counteracts or neutralizes an unpleasant feeling or situation.

----------


## billius

My real name is similar to Bill, -ius added for smoothness

----------


## Otherside

So I had this username on the thing we seem to not mention on here. I had another username on there, an old nickname, and then I decided to change it. I'm not quite sure why I decided to go with the song I was listening at the time, but what the heck. I like it.

----------


## JaneDoe

My usename means "Jane Doe" lol, the name given to unidentified females. I chose this name because if someone types in the name, they may come up with a lot of people other than me, so my privacy will not be violated. I may be wrong in that way of thinking, but I don't know because I haven't tried searching myself to see.

----------


## ScottishWarrior

Every day is a battle with depression and anxiety and I have to be a warrior to get through the day also i am scottish and have the braveheart spirit runnning through my veins.

----------


## barefootbeauty

My name is another way of me saying...I hate socks  ::):

----------


## RayOfLight123

Madonna song

----------


## Member11

Because my jokes are bad.

----------


## Monotony

It describes life

----------


## Arthur Dent

I feel related with his bad luck. And although pessimistic, I like to think I'm not as bad as Marvin.

----------


## WintersTale

It's the name of a Queen song.

----------


## Tinkerbell

'Though sometimes ill-tempered, spoiled, and very jealous [4] and vindictive (getting the Lost Boys to shoot arrows at Wendy),[5] at other times she is helpful and kind to Peter. The extremes in her personality are explained in-story by the fact that a fairy's size prevents her from holding more than one feeling at a time, so when she is angry she has no counterbalancing compassion.'    This is a description of Tinker Bell from the original book dated 1904 - it describes my personality.  I can be passionate on both ends of the spectrum, if you are my friend I will support you forever but I can just as quickly walk away from you if you if you prove to not be a friend.            So, all of that is true but, I was really given that as a nick name by a boyfriend in high school.

----------


## WineKitty

Wine=because I adore wine to the degree I am probably becoming a wine snob (which I endeavor to be).

Kitty=is part of the original screen name I used back in my first days on the internet when I had AOL dialup.

I went by Penny for a while but changed it to WineKitty.

----------


## Eggie Mc fly

very random wonder if i can change the name?????

----------


## WintersTale

> very random wonder if i can change the name?????



You'd have to PM one of the admins. I don't believe a mod can change it.

----------


## peace

It means ghost in Gaelic kind of how I feel an empty soul.

----------


## Coffee

coffee.

shocking.

----------


## Lost Control Again

mines has changed (requested username change  :: )

Ian Curtis of Joy Division had epileptic seizures as I do.

and I always *lose control* of my mind!  ::

----------


## TetraStylis

a passionflower species/genus.....i enjoy horticulture

----------

